# webmd interviews dr drossman



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

webmd interviews dr drossmanWEBMDLeading GI specialist and psychiatrist, Dr. Douglas A. Drossman, offers insight on alternative therapies for digestive problems.http://www.webmd.com/video/drossman-alt-th...es-gi-disorders


----------

